# How many left ?



## Deleted member 58274 (Apr 15, 2017)

Saw this and wondered how many are there left ? It's based on a Ford Sierra. Do they still make them for modern cars ? Maja


----------



## Sky (Apr 15, 2017)

That's just plain silly. :lol-053:


----------



## vwalan (Apr 15, 2017)

the clipcar was much more sensible . lots of them around .clipcar - Google Search


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Apr 15, 2017)

*Clip car*

Yeah seen those on your link....none quite like the one I saw where you remove tailgate to attach 
the body. Maja


----------



## Cass (Apr 15, 2017)

I used to have a StarCraft based on the Ford Cortina last saw it on ebay sometime last year


----------



## Geraldine (Apr 15, 2017)

Like them, looks like most are on foreign reg cars though.
Are they expensive?


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 17, 2017)

Not sure about one of those.


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 17, 2017)

maja07 said:


> Saw this and wondered how many are there left



Not many I hope lol.

I'm sure it's mother loves it, but it wouldn't be for me thanks!


----------



## Cass (Apr 18, 2017)

***** said:


> I remember yours:banana:




Yes not sure what I was thinking back then,  especially as the one before was so much bigger, the kids hated been on that top bunk it was barley high enough for them to turn over :raofl:


----------



## malagaoth (Apr 20, 2017)

I saw something similar attached (and I use the term loosely) to a renault 9/11 it was hideous!   to a passing observer it seemed like an excellent way to fill a car with water the 'superstructure' being held on at least in part by over center fasteners


----------

